# "Ambulance Driver"



## Todd Laracuenta (Mar 21, 2007)

Copy of a letter sent to the Associated Press, March 21, 2007.

Dear AP:

This is in reference to an article by Estes Thompson, which was released today, regarding the lost Boy Scout incident.  Note the following excerpt:

"He was given IV fluids in the ambulance to help him rehydrate and told his father he wanted to sleep, said *ambulance driver* Bud Lane."

Would you refer to police officers as police car drivers?  Would you say, "When the fire truck drivers arrived, people were jumping out the windows?"  Of course not.  Yet, the AP routinely refers to EMT crews and paramedics as "ambulance drivers."

In fact, the term "ambulance driver" is an obsolete expression from a time when ambulances were little more than stretcher-equipped hearses.  Pre-hospital care has evolved since then, and modern ambulances are mobile intensive care units that carry highly trained personnel and state-of-the-art equipment.  

Given this fact, it is unfair to continue to refer to modern-day EMS professionals as ambulance drivers.  

It is proper to call them emergency workers, emergency medical technicians, paramedics, rescue teams, medical personnel, EMS professionals, or, if you insist on being old-fashioned, ambulance crews.  I'm sure there are countless other appropriate terms. Just remember that driving is neither a major part of their curriculum, nor is it the most noteworthy aspect of the duties they perform today. 

Thanks for reading.

Sincerely,
Todd A. Laracuenta
(a former NYC ambulance driver, a.k.a. EMS Paramedic)


----------



## Alexakat (Mar 21, 2007)

Todd Laracuenta said:


> Copy of a letter sent to the Associated Press, March 21, 2007.
> 
> Dear AP:
> 
> ...





AWESOME!  Well said!


----------



## girlmedic (Mar 21, 2007)

Very well said!! Great Job....let us know if you get a response from the ap.

Keeley


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 21, 2007)

Awesome!  I would love to see any responses to this.  Very well stated.


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 21, 2007)

Maybe we should start referring to news anchors as teleprompter readers


----------



## mrdell4150 (Mar 21, 2007)

This could be a little something extra that I add to my history class research paper on the developtment of EMS.


----------



## Stevo (Mar 21, 2007)

I've been called it many times , and I'm not insulted by the term ambulance driver...

and that's because there is no intent to demean what i'm doing by those that are saying this to me

get over it

~S~


----------



## Flight-LP (Mar 21, 2007)

Stevo said:


> I've been called it many times , and I'm not insulted by the term ambulance driver...
> 
> and that's because there is no intent to demean what i'm doing by those that are saying this to me
> 
> ...



Agreed! There are far worse issues in this biz................

A publicly created title isn't one of them. Brush it off, move on..........


----------



## firecoins (Mar 22, 2007)

I think its time that the EMS industry hire a PR agent and put on a marketing campaign. The Milk industry does it. The meat industry does it.  Even the military advertises.  I live in NY. Can I possibly use an army that isn't the US army?  Anyway we need to educate the public.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 22, 2007)

firecoins said:


> I think its time that the EMS industry hire a PR agent and put on a marketing campaign. The Milk industry does it. The meat industry does it.  Even the military advertises.  I live in NY. Can I possibly use an army that isn't the US army?  Anyway we need to educate the public.



Great idea !!! I'll send you the bill !!...... 

R/r 911


----------



## firecoins (Mar 22, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Great idea !!! I'll send you the bill !!......
> 
> R/r 911



go ahead  My address is 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue, Washington D.C.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 22, 2007)

I have choosen to use the Canadian Army from this point on.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 24, 2007)

The bottom line, the kid got good care and that is all that matters.
EMS is still a young creature compared to the fire service.


----------



## TKO (Mar 24, 2007)

Ambulance Driver is still annoying when you want people to realize that you do a lot more than that.  Being treated like a glorified taxi makes me want to educate a few of my patients with the back of my hand.  

But worse than "ambulance driver" is being called a STRETCHER FETCHER!


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 26, 2007)

firecoins said:


> I think its time that the EMS industry hire a PR agent and put on a marketing campaign. The Milk industry does it. The meat industry does it.  Even the military advertises.  I live in NY. Can I possibly use an army that isn't the US army?  Anyway we need to educate the public.



We should already have one.. somewhere at the NAEMT headquarters... 

<b>THEY</b> oughta be doing some sort of public awareness campaign.

I actually can't remember being called an ambulance driver in recent days. The media usually just calls us all "paramedics."


----------



## firecoins (Mar 26, 2007)

either we are all paramedics or we are all ambulance drivers.  I would rather be the medic.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 26, 2007)

I've had been called worst than a ambulance dirver.. (I've had two ex wives)


----------



## Jon (Mar 27, 2007)

Good job... I'd like to hear any response.


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 27, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> I've had been called worst than a ambulance dirver.. (I've had two ex wives)



HAD two ex wives?

Oh jeez.. what did you do with them, Rid?


----------



## Tincanfireman (Mar 28, 2007)

TKO said:


> But worse than "ambulance driver" is being called a STRETCHER FETCHER!


 
Around here, they don't call us "stretcher fetcher", they call us firefighters  .  But in all honesty, you know what?  It doesn't bother me, because it's not really ill-intentioned.  I've been taken to task for calling police officers/sheriff's deputies "cops" (if you can believe that) and I give back as good as I get.  The public will always and forevermore use generic terms like "cop", "ambulance driver", and "fireman" to describe us, whether we like it or not.  It's not that they don't respect us or value our service; it's just not something they spend a lot of time thinking about.  We could mount a million dollar publicity campaign that went on for years, and they'd still call us the same thing.  If you crunch numbers for a living, in my book you're an accountant, even though your job title is probably a lot longer and more involved. I have a lot of respect (and pity  ) for a person who does that for a living, but they're still an accountant.  In my book, the whole subject of what the public calls us is much ado about not a whole lot...


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 28, 2007)

fm_emt said:


> HAD two ex wives?
> 
> Oh jeez.. what did you do with them, Rid?



Yeah, I'd like to know the answer to that one!  My hubby has an ex from hell.....she's truly psychotic and won't stay on her meds.....


----------



## Anomalous (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm still trying teach our Fire Department not to tell dispatch (on the radio) "Better send the Meat Wagon".  <_<


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 28, 2007)

Medic's Wife said:


> Yeah, I'd like to know the answer to that one!  My hubby has an ex from hell.....she's truly psychotic and won't stay on her meds.....


Simple.. one was an ER nurse, the other a medic, and I almost had one that was a flight nurse... think from now on, they have to be non-medical..


----------



## firecoins (Mar 28, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Simple.. one was an ER nurse, the other a medic, and I almost had one that was a flight nurse... think from now on, they have to be non-medical..



yeah good idea.  get someone who isn't in "the biz"


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 30, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Simple.. one was an ER nurse, the other a medic, and I almost had one that was a flight nurse... think from now on, they have to be non-medical..



Almost had one?  Hmmmmm.. There's a visual image I'll have in my brain for a while!  The possibilities are endless!


----------



## itzfrank (Apr 10, 2007)

*"Ambulance Workers"*

http://firefighterclosecalls.com/fullstory.php?43815

I would think a site like this would do a better job of giving us a proper name, but maybe "ambulance driver" is the socially acceptable term for us.


----------



## Jon (Apr 10, 2007)

itzfrank said:


> http://firefighterclosecalls.com/fullstory.php?43815
> 
> I would think a site like this would do a better job of giving us a proper name, but maybe "ambulance driver" is the socially acceptable term for us.


I don't see "ambulance driver" I see ambulance staff. They don't know if they are EMT's, Medics, RN's, or JAFO's... so they use a generic term.


----------



## itzfrank (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm not sayin they did anything wrong. I just read it and remembered this post, so thought i'd share. That is a crazy accident though, that's for sure.


----------



## mfrjason (Apr 13, 2007)

Todd Laracuenta said:


> Copy of a letter sent to the Associated Press, March 21, 2007.
> 
> Dear AP:
> 
> ...



That is correct! We are no longer ambulance drivers,when someone refers to the word "ambulance driver" it makes me think in my mind that all someone does in drives the ambulance. These people need to catch up with the times and realize that "ambulance driver" is no longer a term in use. When I was on the ambulance I referred to myself as an ambulance attendant.


----------



## Todd Laracuenta (May 17, 2007)

*Better to speak up.*



Flight-LP said:


> Agreed! There are far worse issues in this biz................
> 
> A publicly created title isn't one of them. Brush it off, move on..........



Respectfully, I disagree.  

It's not merely a matter of personal pride.  I would argue that the "get over it" and "brush it off, move on" type of attitude helps to perpetuate misunderstandings capable of compromising the system.    

I remember in the Bronx my unit once responded to a doctor's office for a cardiac emergency.  When we asked the physician on scene about his findings, he became indignant.  He ordered us to "stick to your job, just tell the ER she's in cardiogenic shock," and to transport the patient to the hospital immediately without further questions, period.  We had to start from scratch without his cooperation.  

As he stood by fuming at us for not immediately transporting as ordered, we broke out our equipment right there in his office and found that the patient was in PSVT.  We began a workup, cardioverted with Adenocard, and completely stabilized the patient as he and his nurses stood by and looked on with amazement.  By the time we were finished, his patient was grinning and making jokes rather than gasping for air, his nurses were smiling from ear to ear, and he was apologizing profusely, explaining that he had no idea that "ambulance drivers" could perform this way in the field.

Moral of the story: too many people out there, including physicians and nurses in some cases, have misconceptions about what EMTs and paramedics are capable of doing in the field.  Misleading terms like "ambulance driver" that imply that EMS is little more than a taxi ride to the hospital are not helpful -- they erode confidence and foster misconceptions.  Wherever there are misconceptions, the job becomes that much more difficult to seamlessly perform, and *MOST IMPORTANTLY* patient care may suffer as result. 

EMS professionals define what EMS means through their words and actions, and I stongly feel that it is not helpful to permit people -- healthcare professionals included -- to be misinformed about the nature of what EMS professionals do.


----------



## VentMedic (May 17, 2007)

After reading this thread a few weeks ago, I started watching how EMTs and Paramedics addressed the hospital staff. The terminology has changed there also. Yet, I heard a Paramedic address our ED Environmental Technologist as a "janitor". Our unit assistant has been called many names and I myself only address her as Mrs and her last name because I don't wish to offend. Another Paramedic actually said "Hey Phleb" to a person from lab who actually had a Ph.D. and was the manager. She was just helping out in an emergency to lend a hand. It didn't bother her because she knew her title and at that moment in time she was "phlebing". The rest of us thought it was offensive but the medic just said "what else are they called, blood suckers?"  Unfortunately, he wasn't kidding. 

Nurses are called nurses no matter how many degrees or credentials they have.  Patient Care Technicians have expanded duties and many extra hours of training, yet, they are just aides to most.  As a Respiratory Therapist, I have given up trying to correct people who still call me a tech (which is a lower level license and less education). As an Exercise Physciologist, I'm still referred to as the "Phys. Ed" person. That's not even close.  I know and my patients know who I am and what I do.  

Too bad "Ambulance Driver" offends so many. Although, some would see ambulance driving in itself as a big responsibility as well as the medic stuff. I know a lot of kids that look at the "ambulance driver" in awe because they can't see the medic or understand what he/she is doing. They can identify with the Ambulance Driver. The start of dreams and inspiration...


----------



## StrokedOut (May 17, 2007)

It is frustrating when so many people still refer to us using archaic terminology for a profession that has come OH so far. When I went to pay for gas yesterday, the "gas station customer service specialist" was asking me questions about working in that town. 

She then asked me with a rather blank look, "So, do you get to drive the ambulance?" I felt the smile fading from my face so responded quickly, "Yeah we ALL get to drive the ambulance, and we're ALL medically trained to varying degrees." 

... yeah I'm sure I could find a place for a 14 gauge in you ...

No, firefighters do not get called fire truck drivers, nor do police get referred to as police car drivers. I haven't spent $10,000 on my education so far to be referred to as an ambulance driver, and I do take the time to "educate" when the term is used. 

Sure it's fun to go code 3 racing down the highway or through the city with your ambulance screaming "weeooweeooweeoo". It's also fun to be the one in the back providing the Tx's that, at times could mean the difference between life or death for someone.

MAN I LOVE MY JOB! ... and the driving too ...


----------



## daemonicusxx (May 18, 2007)

I would be ok with "AmbUlance Driver"

But the one i hear most is "Ambalance Driver"

and everytime i get this huge smile when i hear my partner start cracking up.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 18, 2007)

Part of being a professional and demonstrating that one has an education is being able to handle people diplomatically. I agree that there is far more to worry about, and at the same time we can publicly correct their incorrectness in a non-demeaning way. 

Yesterday, I had a nursing home nurse in a subtle way ask us if we have oxygen and as well if we had oxygen on the ambulance. I informed her, that we definitely would had brought oxygen in with us, if we had been properly dispatched by her giving accurate information (call came in as inability to catheterize patient). Also, we not only have oxygen we carry medicine, twelve lead ECG, and various equipment that would be available to deliver advanced care for our primary responses of those being emergency patients. 

Of course, if looks could kill (I would be deceased by now) I slightly added fuel to the fire, by answering our license title before she could ask...and oh, by the way I am an RN too with multiple board certs... (I always love that look I get). 


Let's look at maybe why the word Ambulance Driver is still around....

Part of our problem in EMS is we  DO NOT EDUCATE and therefore we become upset, when the general public is misinformed. How much public education, other than BP checks, and a couple of demo's in the mall do you actually present? How often do you see EMS advertise and have professional promos in the media?.. With EMS week soon approaching, I can be accurate to say that very few will be performing public service announcements or recognizing and discussing our profession. Then, we point the finger at others. Just like anything else in EMS, if it is takes work, resources, time, we much rather whine about it. 

Ironically that we see multiple stickers, tags, T-shirts, jackets, caps and every other paraphernalia with EMT, star-of-life attached to it. Then yet, how many brochures, press releases, speaker bureau that would increase the awareness of our profession do we present? 

Then, while we are at, maybe they are calling us ambulance drivers for a reason. Yahoo's that display and wear such items as I describe. Do they really present a positive and professional image? Nearly, everyone knows of some jackass loser that went through and successfully completed an EMT course at one time. Think about it... What logos, does a cardiologist have to show to the public to make them aware of their profession other than stating their profession? Even the same is true about being an RN. Very few I know of wear any items that reflect their profession on off duty. Yet, for some reason we assume that we have to have lights, decals, patches. Apparently that is not working only rather to look tacky.  

Does the requirements of being an EMT even meet or influence the public to consider us to be a professional? I know stating that one attended a 120 hr evening class is not too comforting to someone, when they attended four years worth of education just to enter their work force. 

Points to consider... maybe we should be upset. Maybe there is a reason to be upset on being called an ambulance driver and maybe those reasons are far more than just the words... the true irritant maybe  we  are the cause and reason. 

R/r 911


----------



## StrokedOut (May 19, 2007)

When faced with the situation, I do take the time to educate. Unfortunately as you may know, we don't really have the time to run around printing up pamphlets then running around handing them out. Most services that I know of in this area don't do "mall demos" either like this is a credit card business. 

There are however community events at which we can and DO take the time to answer questions, and offer up additional information on just how much EMT's and paramedics are responsible for. The media is less than helpful with this, and I've written numerous times to local newspapers and TV stations regarding how they've broadcasted certain events ... 
------
"Horrific crash on the north end of town this afternoon. Police and fire crews secured the scene and removed the victims from the wreck. Paramedics transported to hospital." They negate the fact that we're there ensuring the PT is as stable as possible, starting IV's, stabilizing airway/bleeding/fracs, pushing drugs for pain control etc etc ... working as a TEAM in conjunction with police and fire.
------
Nice ... like one of the ever-annoying press was asked to phone 1-800-MEDTAXI or something from his cellphone to get "ambulance drivers" to the scene.

As for the veritable plethora of EMS bling people wear off duty, personal choice I would say. As long as while they're wearing something which displays the star of life or maltese cross for fire, they are conducting themselves in the same manner they would as if in full uniform on shift. No you really don't see many people wearing stuff like that though. A few keeners here and there, or perhaps someone with a sticker on their vehicle. 

I happen to have a small star of life keychain which a friend gave to me before passing away. She knew how much it meant to me to finally be realizing goals I've had for years and thought I might appreciate it. I get asked about it a lot when I'm out shopping, say as I put my keys down to reach for change in my pocket. Those are little opportunities to educate, and I love talking about what I do. 

It is annoying however when the gas station girl is popping gum bubbles as you try and answer her question, and goes on to talk to her friend on the phone about nail polish before you're even done speaking ...


----------



## VentMedic (May 19, 2007)

StrokedOut said:


> ------
> "Horrific crash on the north end of town this afternoon. Police and fire crews secured the scene and removed the victims from the wreck. Paramedics transported to hospital." They negate the fact that we're there ensuring the PT is as stable as possible, starting IV's, stabilizing airway/bleeding/fracs, pushing drugs for pain control etc etc ... working as a TEAM in conjunction with police and fire.
> ------


StrokedOut  
How much applause do you want for skills that are also done everyday, day in and day out by other healthcare professionals who have dedicated their time and money to advance in healthcare?  Emergencies happen all day everyday in the clinics, ERs and med-surg wards. The ambulances bring the hospital many critical patients, but so do taxis, loved ones and gang buddies.  Yes, what you do is important but healthcare doesn't begin and end with you. There wouldn't be enough time in the day to give each health care professional their deserved recognition.  Many people don't think about ambulances because very few will have to experience all of your skills. Most will hope only for a "taxi" ride and not the full treatment. 

The initial article in this thread was about *a lost boy scout.* It was not about Paramedics. Probably the person nearest to the driver's side of the ambulance was the only one available to talk to the reporter. The paramedics were probably with the boy. The paramedics may have refused comment due to HIPPA. The "ambulance driver" may have been part of the rescue team and not a paramedic. If the reporter had mistakenly called a firefighter a paramedic, I'm sure we would have had a thread about that.  I'm sure if the reporter was focused on "paramedics" he would have been politically correct.  Give the little boy scout _*his *_time in the spotlight.  Healthcare professions are about the patient also.

EMS and Paramedics have gotten their TV time with all the different TV shows, both good and bad. There haven't been any shows about RTs, Physcian Assistants, PTs or even nurses (except ER) lately. 

Unity in standards and education to get State and National recognition would be a good start to enhance the pre-hospital profession. Put your words into actions to get the EMS/Pre-hospital community together instead of pointing out differences amongst each other.  Get rid of the schools that advertise "you too can be a paramedic in just 12 weeks".


----------



## Stevo (May 19, 2007)

> Points to consider... maybe we should be upset. Maybe there is a reason to be upset on being called an ambulance driver and maybe those reasons are far more than just the words... the true irritant maybe we are the cause and reason.



but i'm not upset R/r 911

and inasmuch as i've been doing this for 20 odd years, my original cert only required 120 hrs or so

do you think 120 hrs of _anything_ rates as 'professional' ?

what other 'profession' can i assume for that amount of investment, and still be considered within the realm of that term?

and for the record, i do have the uniforms, badges, hats, etc, but wear none of them responding during the day

i've also written in the local rag's editorial many times about the specifics of ems 

i'm quite happy to acknowlegde _'hey, there's the ambulance driver'_ at the local diner, market, or gas station

~S~


----------



## MMiz (May 19, 2007)

I'm one that believes in the term _medic_.  Having said that, I think it's important to realize that EMS is a field that requires relatively little education/training.  Half of the patients I treat think I'm trained in basic first aid.  The reality isn't far too different.  Nearly 50% of my EMS career was spent driving an ambulance.  I *am* an ambulance driver, among other things.

Back when I worked in Michigan, an ALS rig had two EMT-Paramedics, and a BLS rig was _at least _EMT-Basic/Basic.  Where I am now, in slightly rural North Carolina, our local EMS service struggles to find EMT-Basics to man the rigs.  The guy that drives the rig during the day isn't even a Medical First Responder.  In his case, and in much of America, I can't imagine being called an "Ambulance Driver" would be the worst thing in the world.

I can't tell you how many times I've met parents this year, as a middle school teacher, and they quite bluntly tell me that my job is to babysit their child.  I have *two* college degrees, a minor, and a year towards my master, and people still consider me a glorified babysitter.

I don't argue.  Instead, like in EMS, I try to change their perception by my attitude and professionalism.  My idealism, both with EMS and teaching, wore off long ago.  I wish others would do the same.


----------



## StrokedOut (May 20, 2007)

Standards here are very high. First you need to start with standard F/A and CPR level C. Then you need to take an EMR course. Here, it takes longer than 120 hours to become an EMT with the didactic ALONE (not including hospital and ambulance practicums), and the paramedic (EMT-P) program is approximately 2 years in length including all practicums. None of this includes the provincial registration exam after finishing each level which is a prerequisite of the next. We don't have schools here that advertise the ability to become a paramedic in 12 weeks, they don't exist. Quite frankly if someone wanted to call themselves a 'paramedic' after a mere 12 weeks of school, there would be no way I could see them taken seriously.

I was obviously misunderstood when someone stated that I was looking for 'applause' as it was called. I don't spend much time watching TV, however I am familiar with shows such as Third Watch etc etc, I imagine that was one of the shows being referred to. If you'll refer back to my original post, I was commenting on the lack of knowledge and accuracy certain local news stations tend to have when reporting on crime/accident scenes, not how Hollywood views us with their little TV shows because I could really care less about that.

As for the other comment about 'health care beginning and ending with me', that's pretty funny. Never thought anything could be so misconstrued. Well, that's a lie but anyhow ... 

Health care/patient care should be considered a team effort from beginning to end, with everyone involved playing an important part leading up to the next one (since some have Hollywood on the brain). Right from the first aider who would start CPR to the EMT/paramedic crews treating and transporting, to the doctors/nurses at hospital and other health professionals who may provide rehabilitative/palliative/long term care. So do tell ... which of them would YOU give the Emmy to? I would think nobody. Technically it IS all in a day's work and if someone got into the industry for fame, recognition and whatever else etc etc, that's probably a #1 reason to turn around and leave as they would of course not have the PT's best interests at heart.


----------



## VentMedic (May 21, 2007)

A thousand Sorrys StrokedOut.  I thought you wanted to take the spotlight from the little kid in the news article. 

I see you're from Alberta. Canada and the US paramedic training programs are very, very different in education. US requires only about 1060 hours minimum. There are schools that offer 12 weeks of lecture then give the students a list of places they could get ride time. Also some FD and private ambulance companies offer their own programs and find shortcuts. There have been several threads in several forums on the US paramedic education plight.  

Your Paramedic education appears to be quality. That I do applaud!! Too many think that anything past the usual 32 week course is too long. I think some readers here would probably like to hear more about your training. Canada has some excellent standards and educational programs. 

News teams are usually focused on the moment of a news stories. I have found that they usually do right by EMS when the story is about them. Too much information at a news scene can distract from the story itself.  They won't be able to get everybody's best side in short news shots.  I do cut them some slack because they have helped spread the word to get trauma funding for several regions. The Trauma districts would still be just ink on paper if the news teams had not helped by putting trauma AND EMTS/PARAMEDICS in the spotlight to get taxes passed to fund the Trauma Centers.  

Hollywood has a way of making or breaking heros. There have been some excellent or at least memorable shows and movies that have given EMS its good light.  People don't always pay attention to current news events on the TV but will waste hours watching fiction.  EMS is probably displayed more than any other health care profession in Hollywood. 

You made my point that there are alot of professionals involved. After 30 years I'm still learning what some of the other professionals do. My patients also still never cease to amaze me by the ways they cope when feeling ignored by a huge system.  That's why I enjoy my profession. My patients and co-workers give me a reason to do what I do day in and day out.  Of course, I'm active in my professional organizations trying to promote professionalism. I also have a life outside of work to keep me grounded. 
But, a steady paycheck and an occasional smile from one of my patients means more to me than a reporter's comment.


----------



## StrokedOut (May 24, 2007)

No worries there, I was just kind of venting about some of the little things that bother me. No way would I be taking anyone's limelight away from them; I make my own when I do things like successfully light the BBQ at work without my eyebrows smoking afterwards 

I am fortunate to be from a province that has some of the highest standards for pre-hospital care professionals in the country. This doesn't in any way negate the education another has received elsewhere however, so I hope nobody feels I've lessened anything for them. There are thousands and thousands of excellent EMS professionals from all over the place, kudos to each one of you. 

I am still fairly green to the industry, having been involved for approximately a year and a half now. There will always be something to learn and I know that if I were ever to stop wanting it that way, it would be one indication I should probably get out. I understand there is a relatively high burnout rate due to various different aspects of the job. My commendations to all of you who have stayed with it and still love it after 30 years; I will see you there one day.

When you get that one smile and thanks from a PT who tells you that they feel much more calm since speaking with you, or a thank-you for (insert treatment here), whatever it is no matter how big or small, that is absolutely the best reward. Certainly isn't the fabulous working hours and stupendous pay that does it for us hey? We get "rich" in other ways ...


----------

